# Julep: November 2014 spoilers



## zadidoll (Sep 28, 2014)

Place holder.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 10, 2014)

10 days... I thought maybe we could start talking about the next box? Also if Julep will ever get its $#!&amp; together. Discuss

To recap, here are three of the polishes for this month:












And the product is mascara.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hmmmm...not tooo interested in a new mascara.  I actually need to buy "underwear for lashes" (by Origins).  I haven't worn it in years, and it does wonders for your eyelashes!  I'm excited to see the colors for November, though.


----------



## redglassfire (Oct 10, 2014)

I really hope I like the It Girl box or Polish Lovers, because otherwise I will be skipping for sure. Mascara is the one beauty product I will never, ever, ever, ever purchase because I don't like it, and don't feel like I need it. And none of my friends and family would use mascara, so I wouldn't pass it off to them if I received it. I'm holding out against converting to My Maven, so I won't be customizing my box to get rid of the mascara.

I must say: the fact that they had two additional polish/product boxes to choose from in October (Mommy's Little Monster and Dark Arts) was a great idea. Maybe if they do that again in November, I'll pick one of those instead. It would be great if they did that every month so that more options are available.

At least the sneak preview of the November colors makes them look appealing. Maybe all of them will be just as nice! Fingers crossed!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 11, 2014)

I like the middle polish from the photo but not enough to subscribe again!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 11, 2014)

Let's see...do I need more red nail polish and mascara?  

:huh:


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 11, 2014)

Ahhhh the saga of what was it? 5 boxes for $16 is over. Now I have to use real money if I choose a box this month. These spoilers are snooze city so I don't see that happening. For around $20 or whatever they price the mascara, I'll stick with my Too Faced mascara.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 11, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Ahhhh the saga of what was it? 5 boxes for $16 is over. Now I have to use real money if I choose a box this month. These spoilers are snooze city so I don't see that happening. For around $20 or whatever they price the mascara, I'll stick with my Too Faced mascara.


Mine was over last month -- they charged me anyway, despite saying they wouldn't at first.  So check your card if you haven't already.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 12, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Mine was over last month -- they charged me anyway, despite saying they wouldn't at first. So check your card if you haven't already.


I received my October box today and was never charged. I changed my card to an empty visa gc so they can't charge me even if they try. It makes me mad how inconsistent they are with the people who got that deal.


----------



## candes (Oct 12, 2014)

Well, I am worried. You see I signed up for a deal with a welcome box. I am still uncertain if I get 3 boxes and a welcome box, or if I get 2 boxes and a welcome box for the 3 month sub. I paid about $30 for the 3 month sub.

It shows me as getting two Maven Window Orders. And of course seperately listed, the welcome box. When I emailed them in Sept to ask, they said Oct would be my last box, and my account showed 1 box left. When I picked my Oct box, it showed that I had 1 box left still. If I don't cancel, will I get burned for a 3 month sub?


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 16, 2014)

Not really liking anything I see so far for November. I'm hoping there will be something else that strikes my fancy.

I think I might finally be burnt out with Julep. I have so many Julep polishes that are currently unused and the formula has been hit and miss for some time. I can still skip so I'm keeping my account but going forward I'm not going to bite unless I'm really interested.


----------



## skyflower (Oct 16, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> Not really liking anything I see so far for November. I'm hoping there will be something else that strikes my fancy.
> 
> I think I might finally be burnt out with Julep. I have so many Julep polishes that are currently unused and the formula has been hit and miss for some time. I can still skip so I'm keeping my account but going forward I'm not going to bite unless I'm really interested.


I vert much feel the same. For me it only took almost a year to feel burned out. I'm not sure how their polish can be so inconsistent, like maybe they don't test batches from the factory before sending them out. /end rant.I usually take a box based on beauty product, and their mascara doesn't interest me. Colors look pretty.

ETA I appreciate the heads up on the beauty product. I can divert the money to other skincare and makeup holiday kits.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 16, 2014)

candes said:


> Well, I am worried. You see I signed up for a deal with a welcome box. I am still uncertain if I get 3 boxes and a welcome box, or if I get 2 boxes and a welcome box for the 3 month sub. I paid about $30 for the 3 month sub.
> 
> It shows me as getting two Maven Window Orders. And of course seperately listed, the welcome box. When I emailed them in Sept to ask, they said Oct would be my last box, and my account showed 1 box left. When I picked my Oct box, it showed that I had 1 box left still. If I don't cancel, will I get burned for a 3 month sub?


The 3 month subscriptions are SUPPOSED to be welcome/intro box, and two customizable boxes. There's glitches that have made some subs the welcome/intro box + 3 monthly boxes.

I don't think it's possible to cancel if you still have prepaid months, so you might as well call and try to cancel now (assuming that you're planning to cancel). If you don't cancel, you will get billed $60 (er, 59.97 or whatever) for your renewal. If you want to switch to monthly ($25/mo) you will have to call them. Right now is probably the best time of the month to call, before the window opens on the 20th. CS seems to get slammed as soon as the window opens ever month.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 17, 2014)

FYI there is a Maven event in LA today.... I think it's going on right now, so let's see what the ladies bring back. XD If you see spoilers, please post them!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 17, 2014)

inevitably i find it first, hahaha. Provided by a lovely lady in the Julep swap group on FB. I don't know if she wants her name publicly on a forum, so I won't credit her by name.

here's the november collection:






swatches:






12.... is surprising. I guess all the extra polishes to add on. I think they're in the other column.

More about holiday collection and upcoming products under the spoilers:



Spoiler














It seems like the holiday collection polishes are indeed the December collection. helllooo upgrade. I'm not even super into glitters, but this collection is out of the park.



Spoiler









amazingly qt box. Nice to see a change! would make for a great present.






return of the lipsticks! I'm guessing december.... looks like a full upgrade for me oop


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 18, 2014)

From what I have heard, I think the "Holiday Collection" is going to be something similar to the Gem Collection they had last year. A set of polishes sold separately. If they were for December, wouldn't they just say they are for December on the card? Instead it says Holiday.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 18, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> From what I have heard, I think the "Holiday Collection" is going to be something similar to the Gem Collection they had last year. A set of polishes sold separately. If they were for December, wouldn't they just say they are for December on the card? Instead it says Holiday.


 okay jk you're right according to the owner of the photos. kind of weird then they labeled it as Dec 2014 on the card. I still want them, hopefully they're not ridiculously priced


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 18, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> inevitably i find it first, hahaha. Provided by a lovely lady in the Julep swap group on FB. I don't know if she wants her name publicly on a forum, so I won't credit her by name.
> 
> here's the november collection:
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting these. Most of these polishes are gorgeous, not really what I go for but they are beautiful. I already see a few I like from each collection.


----------



## Jacksoki (Oct 18, 2014)

My box details are up for November! Maven Luxe is:



Spoiler



Graphite Shimmer Eye Glider

Regal Teal Eye Glider

Bronze Shimmer Eye Glider

Length Matters Mascara


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 18, 2014)

Your Box: November Classic with a Twist Box

Includes:

Devon

Go Big Volumizing Mascara

Shari


----------



## skuld603 (Oct 18, 2014)

_November It Girl Box_


Kiki
Ilsa
Marzia


----------



## Taleez (Oct 19, 2014)

Bombshell for November:

Fazia, Length Matters WOW-Impact Mascara, Jessie


----------



## Taleez (Oct 19, 2014)

I also saw on Evolution of a Foodie's blog that there is going to be a shadow palette with double ended brush for the holidays. I am beyond excited and think I am going to go broke loo.

Also excited because one of those Holiday polishes is a Ruth, which was the name of my grandmother who passed away this year. That will be a Christmas present if it arrives in time for my aunts and mom


----------



## skuld603 (Oct 19, 2014)

Someone on the swap group posted this

http://schooledlife.wordpress.com/2014/10/19/julep-november-2014-maven-collection/


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 19, 2014)

Shari

Ilsa

Kiki

Marza

Devon

Chantel

Sawyer

Fazia

Jessie

Joanne

Sky

Beth


----------



## sylarana (Oct 19, 2014)

Looks like I'll be taking a box this month ..


----------



## redglassfire (Oct 19, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Shari
> 
> Ilsa
> 
> ...


Thanks for the bottle pics. I was hoping Marzia would be a duochrome, but I guess not. Is Bonnie the featured add-on then? What about the other three (Chantel, Sky, and Beth)?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 19, 2014)

Actually, it seems like all the individual polish pages are up:

http://www.julep.com/shari.html

http://www.julep.com/ilsa.html
http://www.julep.com/kiki.html
http://www.julep.com/marzia.html
http://www.julep.com/devon.html
http://www.julep.com/sawyer.html
http://www.julep.com/fazia.html
http://www.julep.com/jessie.html
http://www.julep.com/joanne.html
 
 
also this one:
http://www.julep.com/bonnie.html
 
not sure where it's from though


----------



## meaganola (Oct 19, 2014)

Hmm.  I can't decide whether I don't want any of them or all of them.  We'll see how I feel tomorrow when the window opens.  I have 5000 Jules, so I kind of feel like just hanging in until there's a box where I want all of the shades, cashing in on a polish upgrade box, and then just canceling even though I've been a Maven since day on.  Depending on my mood, this might be the month when I do it.


----------



## Jacksoki (Oct 19, 2014)

Yeah, that's weird.... looks like Bonnie wasn't sneaked at the meet-up, and Chantal, Sky, and Beth aren't part of the November Maven collection after all. Unless they're in "special" boxes like the ones they did for October and September? Hmmmm. 

Or maybe they're December colors -- from the swatches at the meet-up, I'd say all three of those colors are glittery and "holiday" enough to be in the December box.

Random speculation on my part. LOL.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Oct 19, 2014)

Out of the 3 polishes in my style profile, I'm the most excited for Kiki. I swear it's the exact same color as my eyes, I've never seen a shade of blue so accurate. The photos could be doctored up a bit, but regardless it's still a unique idea. We've seen blues w/ dense silver going through it, but a blue toned silver? It reminds me of ice, I'm way too excited!

I might already have a dupe for Ilsa (Ciaté Power Dressing comes to mind) but I'm in the mood for some inky nearly-black navies right now so it's fine, &amp; I'll probably like Marzia just as much as my other Julep chromes (Savoy &amp; Mahima, not my favorite finish but pretty tolerable formula-wise). Ultimately we won't know until tomorrow but with what's been shown so far, I do really like how Julep curated the style profiles this month. ESPECIALLY It Girl--they're great transitional winter shades, &amp; I might have to put all 3 colors on while drinking a peppermint frap &amp; watching Frozen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 20, 2014)

I bet Bonnie is the featured add-on. I'm guessing Chantal, Sky, and Beth will either launch as a mystery box promotion, or be random promos (like Alex, Debbie, and... I forgot the other one that came out this month).


----------



## nichayes (Oct 20, 2014)

I feel like I want to own the whole november maven collection.


----------



## nichayes (Oct 20, 2014)

This seems like a good month. Now just to pick which masacra ,do I want length or volume ,hmmm


----------



## meaganola (Oct 20, 2014)

And in the end... Skipped. I'm just not feeling the colors (I'm pretty sure I have dupes already), and the warehouse problems stick in my mind.


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 20, 2014)

Ugh, do all the boxes have mascara???


----------



## Padawan (Oct 20, 2014)

when I log into my account, it says the Maven window is open, but when I go to view or edit my box, I keep getting an error message. Booo!


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Oct 20, 2014)

Padawan said:


> when I log into my account, it says the Maven window is open, but when I go to view or edit my box, I keep getting an error message. Booo!


Same here, can't get in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Margiee (Oct 20, 2014)

I think I will take a classic with a twist box. I'm not super pumped about it but I don't have anything like the fuschia microshimmer. I am not super picky about mascara and will use it eventually. If I pay for this box I will have enough jules and gc to get a free box and two add ons. I want to do that then cancel because I am ready to be done supporting the changes this company is making.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Oct 20, 2014)

Padawan said:


> when I log into my account, it says the Maven window is open, but when I go to view or edit my box, I keep getting an error message. Booo!


 I kept getting this error too; however, I downloaded the Julep app and was able to change my box/make my selections just fine.

I'm still new at Julep - does anyone know if they open the window earlier for app users?


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 20, 2014)

Well, you know you don't care much about julep anymore when you forget today's the day the window opens until you see posts in this thread. Skip. Only one I want is Bonnie and I'd rather get it next month for $5 since I will probably take a December box if they actually have a bunch of glitters. I wish they would stop putting tada drops in everything. I already have 2 unopened bottles I never use.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 20, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I wish they would stop putting tada drops in everything. I already have 2 unopened bottles I never use.


They're probably trying to get rid of them before they all evaporate. lol


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm opting for these this month...





I can't wait for the Secret Store this month! Yay for holiday sets! ^_^


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 20, 2014)

I ended up skipping. There are just 2 polishes that I'm interested in and nothing else available that I wanted to swap in to my box. I'll pick up the 2 that I like later if they're still around. Not a bad collection, but several dupes for me.

Also, when I went to try to customize my box I wasn't able to and was asked if I wanted to upgrade to My Maven. I upgraded but I thought that was odd since I upgraded to My Maven 4 months ago and have customized 3/4 of my boxes since.


----------



## sylarana (Oct 20, 2014)

Apparently, I have a prepaid box left? I'm not sure if I should trust in that (I know I didn't pay for one more). But, I was able to get 4 polishes and 2 of the new eye glider colours for 3100 Jules. So, I'm happy. Really liking this collection and I love the gliders. I could only edit the box via the mobile site (not the app as I'm an android).


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 20, 2014)

Skipped. This was an easy decision to make this month. I even forgot it was the 20th and the window until I received the reveal email.


----------



## latinafeminista (Oct 20, 2014)

Aww first time I forgot it was the 20th and the reveal window was open  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not really interested in mascara this month as I have a few that I love atm, so I'll see if I can pick up the polishes I do like (Kiki, Devon) next month.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 20, 2014)

I skipped.  I took advantage of the Rescue Beauty Lounge buy two get one free sale over the weekend (plus I was able to use my 25% off birthday coupon), so those will have to suffice.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Oct 20, 2014)

Joanne is beautiful but I already have Ciaté Caberet which looks pretty similar, &amp; if I weren't getting IG I'd definitely go with CwaT. Sawyer &amp; the Bombshell box are all kinda blah to me. &gt;.&lt;

Can anyone see a huge difference btwn the 2 mascaras? I saw swatches &amp; they both look extremely similar..I might end up buying Length Matters later down the line just b/c of the name


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm wondering if Beth, Chantel and Sky will be released in the SS only just to make more people take boxes.  Maybe like a champagne trio type set.  Their blog post says that some holiday gifts will be previewed in the SS this month.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Oct 20, 2014)

So Sky and Beth are nowhere to be found haha   I was excited for Sky.  Oh well.  I am only (probably) taking a box this month because I am almost out of my brown shimmer gel glider.  I honestly think that most of these colors are dupes.  Like completely.  I swear, I really hope November 20th is exciting.   I am sooo over these fall dupes.!


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Oct 20, 2014)

Sawyer=Jillian

Shari=Fifi

Marzia=Savoy

Ilsa=Lola (even though Lola is a satin or silk finish) if not Lola, then it will probably look like Kristy.

These are the dupes in my opinion.

And the others look familiar/don't interest me.

Sorry to complain, but we need some NEW colors please. :/


----------



## AMaas (Oct 20, 2014)

AshleyBeauty13 said:


> Sawyer=Jillian
> 
> Shari=Fifi
> 
> ...


Isn't Jillian more of a deep eggplant/reddish shimmer?  Sawyer is bronze, and I actually don't think there is a Julep color like that one, surprisingly!  Also, Joanne looks like Gabrielle.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Oct 20, 2014)

My November selection:




I'm a new member, so I don't have the repeat issue. I was going to add on a mystery polish and Marzia, but I still haven't received my October Box or Trick or Treat Mystery Box so I'm a little apprehensive.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 20, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> My November selection:
> 
> 
> I'm a new member, so I don't have the repeat issue. I was going to add on a mystery polish and Marzia, but I still haven't received my October Box or Trick or Treat Mystery Box so I'm a little apprehensive.


If that's the case, I'd recommend you write on their FB wall and say just that.  Since it's public, they'll usually do their best to smooth over any wrinkles.

And you haven't gotten your Oct box yet? Ridiculous.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm guessing this is one of the holiday sets. Looks like Kristi + possibly one of the new glitters? 






Eh, I never really love the Secret Store. The only time I very much wanted to give them my money (Kessie) they ran out like 20 minutes into the store opening. 

Does anyone know if the polish upgrade is now 5000 jules as opposed to 4500? It used to be 5000 for all the polishes and the product... oh julep. :/ Whatever.

eta: I just tried it, and yes it is. *shrugs*


----------



## Batwoman (Oct 20, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> If that's the case, I'd recommend you write on their FB wall and say just that.  Since it's public, they'll usually do their best to smooth over any wrinkles.
> 
> And you haven't gotten your Oct box yet? Ridiculous.


I'm in Ontario and still don't have my October box yet, either. Nor the order I placed before that on September 26th. I gather it takes a while for things to get here, but, really? I only just subbed in September, and my first package came to me with all my add-ons, but no welcome box - amazing, lol. That being said, customer service was super friendly and helpful and sent me a replacement welcome box as soon as I called in. As to whether or not that ever makes it here...we shall see.

I still went for the Polish Lovers this month. I love like 6 of the colours, so I think it's worth it. Fingers crossed the new shipping makes things vastly more timely for Canadian mavens.


----------



## Padawan (Oct 20, 2014)

There are two colors I really like, but they are not in the same box and I don't want to prepay three months to customize my box. Plus, I have an overabundance of mascara due to subscription boxes, so I really don't need more mascara. I'll just pick up the two colors I like later. Skip!


----------



## sylarana (Oct 20, 2014)

AMaas said:


> Isn't Jillian more of a deep eggplant/reddish shimmer?  Sawyer is bronze, and I actually don't think there is a Julep color like that one, surprisingly!  Also, Joanne looks like Gabrielle.


I think they are similar (both are molten bronze/copper), but the basis of Jillian is definitely an eggplant purple whereas to Sawyer seems more brownish. I love Jillian .. one of my favorite dark colors, so I'm thrilled about a similar color.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm pretty happy with this month! I went Bombshell and added on Sawyer, Kiki, the teal eye glider, and Bonnie. Some of the colors are just plain unappealing to me, but it happens. I've been buying from Julep since May of last year, so being surprised by them after so long is always nice.

My wallet is already crying just thinking about the holiday products. When the lipsticks and the glitters from the Maven meet-up photos go on sale, I'll be on them like a lioness on her prey! I shouldn't think about exactly how many of those 12 Days promotions I went for and spent way too much money on last year, but it was so worth it. Let's see if they can be just as enticing with their promotions and products this year.


----------



## Lyllis (Oct 20, 2014)

I made up a box with the two mascaras, and did Fazia and Kiki as add-ons.   Gorgeous colors for the holidays.....Kiki reminds me of silvery blue foil wrapping paper, and Fazia is like the color of those satiny glass tree ornaments.  Just that deep, glowing red.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 20, 2014)

Sawyer looks like Chloe to me.

...Actually Devon is the only one that looks like a new color.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 20, 2014)

Sigh...just not feeling it. Skip...


----------



## wadedl (Oct 20, 2014)

I have enough jules for a free box so I opted for Core Classics. Mainly I wanted the tool but I am out of drying drops. The color combos were not to my liking and I have a box full of new full size and deluxe size mascaras.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm wondering the same thing. I love the lipstick colors so since I skipped this month it seems likely they'll only be offered in the SS, lol.



Lolo22 said:


> I'm wondering if Beth, Chantel and Sky will be released in the SS only just to make more people take boxes.  Maybe like a champagne trio type set.  Their blog post says that some holiday gifts will be previewed in the SS this month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm so excited about the Holiday collection! While I'm not usually jazzed about glitter polishes, for some reason the collection intrigues me, as in enough to upgrade, which I've only ever done once in almost 2 years. I loved the deep red this month but not enough to get the box. I'm in sub box mascara overload and since it does expire eventually, even when unopened, I need to work my way through my inventory first before adding any more to the growing pile.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Oct 21, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> If that's the case, I'd recommend you write on their FB wall and say just that.  Since it's public, they'll usually do their best to smooth over any wrinkles.
> 
> And you haven't gotten your Oct box yet? Ridiculous.


So, I finally received my first boxes, the October Box and Trick or Treat Mystery Box. They were pretty good, even though there was already overlap in the colors. I love the formula though so I decided to add on Joanne and the Plie Wand set.

How does the Secret Store work? Do any of the add-ons usually end up in there for less $$? Am I safe adding them on to my monthly box?


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 21, 2014)

Skipped.  I feel like I already have dupes of all the colors this month.

And I'm 50 pts away from a free box.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Oct 21, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Sawyer looks like Chloe to me.
> 
> ...Actually Devon is the only one that looks like a new color.


Devon reminds me of Essie's She's Picture Perfect.  From the Resort Collection 2012.


----------



## KatieS131 (Oct 21, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> So, I finally received my first boxes, the October Box and Trick or Treat Mystery Box. They were pretty good, even though there was already overlap in the colors. I love the formula though so I decided to add on Joanne and the Plie Wand set.
> 
> How does the Secret Store work? Do any of the add-ons usually end up in there for less $$? Am I safe adding them on to my monthly box?
> 
> ...


----------



## KatieS131 (Oct 21, 2014)

I skipped this month. The colors are fine but there are other things I want to spend my money on!

Also, I have 3000 Jules (enough for a fee box) but am saving them for a collection I really like/want. Does anyone know if Jules still expire? I have been hoarding these for a while and would hate for them to disappear, but I really want to use them on a good collection.


----------



## Taleez (Oct 21, 2014)

To the person asking about how the Secret Store works, this month they will have their Holiday kits Jane Park herself said this. Usually it is products that are popular that are placed in along with some they are trying to clear out at discounted price. They also always release the new gemstone polish in the SS. They always post some options on Facebook for people to vote what they want to see in the SS too.


----------



## disconik (Oct 22, 2014)

Aaaaaand I skipped.  Nothing was that exciting. Not to mention I don't need ANOTHER mascara from another box.  Julep needs to chill on the cosmetics and focus on making awesome polishes.  If they had actually credited me with the free box they'd promised me for the jacked up nasty skincare mess that was the jewel heist mystery box...  nah....  i still would've skipped this month.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 23, 2014)

Decided to skip, too many issues with Julep lately.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 23, 2014)

Skipped as well,


----------



## button6004 (Oct 23, 2014)

I skipped.  They annoyed me too  much with shipping other orders in the last month.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 23, 2014)

I was all set to receive the PLU then Llarowe just had to go and tempt me with a 3 CbL Lucky Mystery Bag. Long story short, I too have skipped.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 25, 2014)

I skipped. I just got my October box. The bright side they gave me lots of Jules. I will probably order the December box. Hopefully it's nice. I love giving them to my daughter's teachers. I also put beauty product in their gift boxes. It's always a major hit.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 25, 2014)

I chose Sawyer because the sneak peek swatches look duochrome, and the app description calls it a duochrome even though Julep's official swatches and description don't show this. I'm trusting the meetup swatches to be the most accurate.

Fazia was my second pick because even though Julep has a lot of red shimmers, I think Fazia might actually be a new red for them. It's really dark, but not oxblood or something that will look black most of the time. It's a dark, shimmery, fancy red. Plus I think it'll look like velvet with a matte top coat over it. Can't wait to try this out!

For the last one I was going to gamble on Shari, but I want to wait for real-life swatches that show how opaque/sheer it is, and if it reads more pink or white.

The google hangout video that Jane did convinced me to try the Go Big mascara, even though all the official photos look awful. It's a mascara meant for layering, and she said something in the video about how dry mascaras are the WORST to use for layering. Also, she briefly showed bottles of the whole collection, and Fazia looked beautiful and Sawyer had that duochrome look. I was initially really disappointed that I'd prepaid for November, but now I'm really excited for my picks.

I'm glad they're doing meetups with sneak peeks. I know a lot of people were wishing they'd send out polishes in advance to bloggers to review so we could get accurate swatches. The meetups seem like a good way to get peeks out without spoiling the surprise entirely, and also building on their "beauty is about connection" thing.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Oct 28, 2014)

AshleyBeauty13 said:


> So Sky and Beth are nowhere to be found haha   I was excited for Sky.  Oh well.  I am only (probably) taking a box this month because I am almost out of my brown shimmer gel glider.  I honestly think that most of these colors are dupes.  Like completely.  I swear, I really hope November 20th is exciting.   I am sooo over these fall dupes.!


Do you think they could be the 'mystery polishes' this month? Or most likely show up in the Secret Store?


----------



## Jmroberts87 (Oct 28, 2014)

Just got an email about the go big mascara - it's not being shipped with the November box but a week after instead. They're giving 950 Jules as an apology, can't say I mind too much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2014)

Jmroberts87 said:


> Just got an email about the go big mascara - it's not being shipped with the November box but a week after instead. They're giving 950 Jules as an apology, can't say I mind too much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay!


----------



## Lyllis (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeah, I don't mind at all.   I don't open more than one mascara at a time anyway, so I won't even notice it's not here.  And I get a free polish out of it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Oct 28, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> Do you think they could be the 'mystery polishes' this month? Or most likely show up in the Secret Store?


Maybe they will be a free gift with purchase, like Austen and Debbie were?


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Oct 28, 2014)

But you can probably also purchase them on the site as well (at least after the promo has ended).


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 28, 2014)

AshleyBeauty13 said:


> But you can probably also purchase them on the site as well (at least after the promo has ended).


I thought this was going to happen with Julep Aphrodite but it didn't Ugh )&lt; I didn't want anything else in the box, especially after the spoilers came out. But that's the other problem with Julep -- they're SOOOO inconsistent. 90% of the time, the "special" polish ends up for sale after the mystery box, except the vday polishes. whatever, I guess they don't want my money.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Oct 29, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I thought this was going to happen with Julep Aphrodite but it didn't Ugh )&lt; I didn't want anything else in the box, especially after the spoilers came out. But that's the other problem with Julep -- they're SOOOO inconsistent. 90% of the time, the "special" polish ends up for sale after the mystery box, except the vday polishes. whatever, I guess they don't want my money.


Yeah it's just weird that they would even show us these polishes this early, and not have them be in the boxes.  Disappointment!


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Oct 29, 2014)

I really wonder what the December maven polishes will be, since apparently the ones in the spoilers are NOT the maven box polishes!?


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Oct 29, 2014)

Also, I learned not to order anything on the day the maven window closes, because my order is still processing.  Picked up an eyeliner and a polish for $14.00 (used a promo code) I have like a few more days left (MAYBE) of my eyeliner, so who knows when I will get it. :/


----------



## EmiB (Oct 29, 2014)

Anyone getting shipping notices yet? I went with core core classic and no shipping yet. I know that there is delay with the mascara, but the rest should be on the way by now.


----------



## rainpetal (Oct 29, 2014)

EmiB said:


> Anyone getting shipping notices yet? I went with core core classic and no shipping yet. I know that there is delay with the mascara, but the rest should be on the way by now.


Got my shipping notice yesterday and it is already in WV (I live in MD).  They are saying I should get it Saturday, but I wouldn't be surprised if I got it earlier.

The reason I expect that I'm getting it so quickly...I was on vacation and missed the window, so I am getting an unaltered Bombshell box with no add-ons.  I really hope I like Jessie more than I think I will.  Otherwise, off it goes to a sell/trade list.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Oct 29, 2014)

my order shipped (said "your maven box has shipped!" yet it wasn't a maven box, just an order haha


----------



## redglassfire (Oct 29, 2014)

EmiB said:


> Anyone getting shipping notices yet? I went with core core classic and no shipping yet. I know that there is delay with the mascara, but the rest should be on the way by now.


I got a notification today (about 5 hours ago) that my Maven box shipped out. I opted for It Girl with no modifications or add ons, so my order was fairly uncomplicated and didn't have any mascara in it. It's definitely the Maven box because I don't have any outstanding Julep orders. Supposedly, it left the Grove City, OH facility and will reach my apartment in California by November 5th.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 29, 2014)

AshleyBeauty13 said:


> Also, I learned not to order anything on the day the maven window closes, because my order is still processing.  Picked up an eyeliner and a polish for $14.00 (used a promo code) I have like a few more days left (MAYBE) of my eyeliner, so who knows when I will get it. :/


Not sure if they changed this recently, but AFAIK orders don't update after "processing". That's the final status of an order.


----------



## redglassfire (Oct 30, 2014)

...and the secret store is up! Finally...

I took some snips of the holiday collection stuff if anyone is interested. The first shows the beauty products (including lipsticks) and nail minis, and the second shows the polish duos and trios for the holiday collection. Only some of the duos feature polishes in the holiday collection - others have polishes that have already been released a while ago. There's also the birthstone polish for November (citrine) named Joni and three $9.99 surprises that I don't have in the snips.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 30, 2014)

Lots of new polishes and holiday pre-orders. The holiday collection will be publicly launched on Nov 5. Right now, in the secret store, pretty much all the new holiday polishes are in sets that are about $10/polish. I can't freaking wait for Julep's black friday sales!

Other notables: Elana (pink glitter from a mystery box) is in a duo for $10, there's a $15 trio that includes Avni and Joyce from the August collection, and Rae is back in a duo, but there's very limited quantities so I'd be surprised if that's still in stock in a few hours.


----------



## shy32 (Oct 30, 2014)

How long is the secret store open? Are there any codes that work in the store?


----------



## EmiB (Oct 30, 2014)

I was wondering about codes too...


----------



## KitTeaCat (Oct 30, 2014)

Anyone have links to the Secret Store items yet?? Had to skip my box this month . . .


----------



## TonyaBeans (Oct 30, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Lots of new polishes and holiday pre-orders. The holiday collection will be publicly launched on Nov 5. Right now, in the secret store, pretty much all the new holiday polishes are in sets that are about $10/polish. I can't freaking wait for Julep's black friday sales!
> 
> Other notables: Elana (pink glitter from a mystery box) is in a duo for $10, there's a $15 trio that includes Avni and Joyce from the August collection, and Rae is back in a duo, but there's very limited quantities so I'd be surprised if that's still in stock in a few hours.


I just completed my order, I got the Box of Ornaments set and the Austin single polish. I have a thing for primary colors. I also added on the Plie wand system and the Mind Your Mani kit because I had a 50% off coupon that was burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Oct 30, 2014)

shy32 said:


> How long is the secret store open? Are there any codes that work in the store?


I tried a lot of different ones - basically all of the non-expired ones on retailmenot, anything I could find on a blog and my own 50% code, none worked.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Oct 30, 2014)

The Secret Store just ate all my money and now I know why my credit card disappeared for a couple of hours yesterday: it knew what was coming. I pre-ordered the Sugar Plum duo, the Fa La La Trio, the Stargazer set (THOSE EYELINER COLORSSSS. LIKE EYES ALL AGLOW BUT BIGGER), and the Dancing lipstick trio. Oops?

I got to pick up two of the namesake polish of one of my roomies, so yay! I can gift her one and keep the other.

The Black Friday sale and official holiday collection reveal are going to wreck everything.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 30, 2014)

This blogger has all the secret store items:

http://schooledlife.wordpress.com/2014/10/29/julep-november-secret-store/

You can't visit the main page, but you should still be able to add these to your cart and check out.

As for if you can use codes, what i heard is that you can on addons / not SS items. I believe they will count towards your total (like $10 off $20 for example) but you do have to add something else.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 30, 2014)

OMG Ruth and Amira!  I really hope those are in December boxes!


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Oct 30, 2014)

I am going to need Ruth, for sure.  FINALLY they came out with another glitter glaze.  The only other one I have seen is from the gem collection (the 12 polish set in the white box) set last year (that I got for my best friend).  Forget what the name was called, but it was a pinkish color.  anywho.  I don't see Sky anywhere still?  Also, some of these collections that are pre-order, have no new polishes, so I find it kind of silly.  But they are still nice sets.  AND whoever added on the Bare Body trio set with November's box saved about $7.00 because I am pretty sure the add-on was only $21.00.  I wonder how much these polishes will be on November 5, and if they will debut as the same exact sets.


----------



## mollybb (Oct 30, 2014)

shy32 said:


> How long is the secret store open? Are there any codes that work in the store?





EmiB said:


> I was wondering about codes too...


You can use codes if you add non-SS items to your cart. I thought the holiday items were too pricey but I really wanted Austen. I got Austen from the SS and Taryn (non-SS polish) and added on Alex, used the 20plus code and only paid $11 something. The 15plus code should work for a free polish when you spend over $15, as long as the free polish isn't in the SS (the $15 can be SS stuff though).


----------



## TonyaBeans (Oct 31, 2014)

mollybb said:


> You can use codes if you add non-SS items to your cart. I thought the holiday items were too pricey but I really wanted Austen. I got Austen from the SS and Taryn (non-SS polish) and added on Alex, used the 20plus code and only paid $11 something. The 15plus code should work for a free polish when you spend over $15, as long as the free polish isn't in the SS (the $15 can be SS stuff though).


Ahhh, I wish I didn't know this. I just went back into the SS and bought the Northern Lights collection so I could add on Mona.

This brings my total number of polishes ordered from Julep this month to 13.


----------



## Lyllis (Nov 3, 2014)

I just got my box last night.....I'd ordered Kiki (the oceanic blue) and Fazia (garnet shimmer).  Both are darker than I expected.   I swatched Fazia, and it's so dark it's hard to see any red.

I did a mani with Kiki last night, I'm especially disappointed with that. It looked a lot more silvery/frosty in the image that it does on the nail.  It's a straight-up teal with a tiny bit of shimmer.  No silver at all.  From a distance you could easily mistake it for a creme. 

I'm hoping I like the mascara, because I don't think I'll be getting much use out of either of the polishes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 3, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> I just got my box last night.....I'd ordered Kiki (the oceanic blue) and Fazia (garnet shimmer).  Both are darker than I expected.   I swatched Fazia, and it's so dark it's hard to see any red.


Oh wow, I had Marla originally but switched to Fazia last minute because I thought Marla would be too black.


----------



## secrethoarder (Nov 3, 2014)

Did everyone get an extra Plie wand overcap in their box? 

I know it's to promote their Plie wand, but I thought it was kind of odd since the cap is totally useless by itself. 

And it's not like I'm going to spend an extra $20 just so I can use the free cap...

Not sure how just the cap is supposed to entice anyone.


----------



## shy32 (Nov 4, 2014)

secrethoarder said:


> Did everyone get an extra Plie wand overcap in their box?
> 
> I know it's to promote their Plie wand, but I thought it was kind of odd since the cap is totally useless by itself.
> 
> ...


 I got one also. I think it's kind of silly, but I do have a wand so it's kind of helpful (except I always forget to use it!):-[


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Nov 4, 2014)

SO.  I really want the gem collection, but most def not spending 98$ on it.  I also already have two of Beatrix and one of Ciara.  hmmm I wonder if it will be cheaper sometime this month, like in the Secret Store for December.  Last year I think I paid $48.00 for it.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Nov 4, 2014)

AshleyBeauty13 said:


> SO.  I really want the gem collection, but most def not spending 98$ on it.  I also already have two of Beatrix and one of Ciara.  hmmm I wonder if it will be cheaper sometime this month, like in the Secret Store for December.  Last year I think I paid $48.00 for it.


Oh my God yessssss. I want the gem collection so badly for the new colors in it, but $98 is way more than what I want to pay considering I own six colors in it already. The DROP30 code brings the price down to about $75, but that's still one hell of a chunk of change to lose.

I'm right there with you in hoping it will go on sale soonish or end up in the Secret Store.


----------



## sylarana (Nov 4, 2014)

Woohoo .. my box just shipped.

And since they moved to OH, it'll take over a week to get here.

I miss Seattle/DHL  ...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lyllis (Nov 5, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Oh wow, I had Marla originally but switched to Fazia last minute because I thought Marla would be too black.


I put it on one of their spoons last night, and it's not quite so bad as I thought it would be from the smaller swatch. It's a very dark red but definitely red.   So there's still hope that you'll like it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lyllis (Nov 5, 2014)

What do you all think of the mascaras? I've been using the Length Matters for the last couple of days.  It looks fantastic when you first put it on, but man, does it flake.   I seem to get about 6 hours out of it before it all ends up under my eyes.  

I usually love their cosmetics, but yikes, this is bad.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Nov 5, 2014)

Ashleigh Paige said:


> Oh my God yessssss. I want the gem collection so badly for the new colors in it, but $98 is way more than what I want to pay considering I own six colors in it already. The DROP30 code brings the price down to about $75, but that's still one hell of a chunk of change to lose.
> 
> I'm right there with you in hoping it will go on sale soonish or end up in the Secret Store.


Yeah I tried the drop30 code and it brought mine down to $69 something...I would still rather pay between $40 and $50 like I did last time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> let's hope for the best!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 5, 2014)

I just received my box - I added on 2 mystery polishes and Joanne, so I got the 2 free 'gift' polishes. The mystery colors in my box are: Roc Solid, Eden, Linden, and Nadia. I love them! They are all shades of the colors I wear regularly (blues/purples/greens/yellows/greys). Julep was on point this month for me!


----------



## EmiB (Nov 6, 2014)

Julep is in the news again... a little self advertising.

http://www.komonews.com/seattlerefined/fashion/An-Peek-Into-Juleps-Headquarters-281540691.html


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 6, 2014)

Got my box yesterday! Fazia is gorgeous and true to promo pics in the bottle, but more of a garnet color on the nail, like blackened maroon. It's dark, but definitely not black. It's almost what I expected Jillian to be, from last year's December collection. Jillian looked like a reddish dark eggplant in promo pics but ended up being more brown in person.

Sawyer is beautiful as well. It's a duochrome, like it appears in the meet-up photos. I don't know why the eff Julep doesn't just advertise that in the description, or why they can't do accurate swatches. I haven't tried it on my nails yet.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Nov 7, 2014)

I used Sawyer last night.  Wow!  It is beautiful, may be my new favorite.  Perfect for fall and I only needed one coat.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Nov 7, 2014)

Got my box today-mascara and eyeliner. However...I got 1 mascara, 2 eyeliners (same color)...anybody else?


----------



## Hollie Haradon (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey Ladies,

I just cancelled my Ipsy and Sample Society as I have too many untrieds or don't likes. I am currently having a nail polish love affair so I decided to pick Julep up in their place (I got the 3 month plan using TREATS as a code). Are there any tricks I should know for placing future orders and getting the best deals?

Thanks!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 9, 2014)

The only code I know of right now is:  DROP30 - 30% off expires on 11/30

Also, Julep usually does a Black Friday sale.  



Hollie Haradon said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I just cancelled my Ipsy and Sample Society as I have too many untrieds or don't likes. I am currently having a nail polish love affair so I decided to pick Julep up in their place (I got the 3 month plan using TREATS as a code). Are there any tricks I should know for placing future orders and getting the best deals?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 10, 2014)

The Diamond Mystery Box is out. I am torn on whether to buy it or save up and wait for the Black Friday sale.

It does contain the 2 November polishes that haven't shown up anywhere yet - Sky and Chantal.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm feeling a lot more tempted than I should. I have Geo and Antonia from the Diamond Mystery Box they did last year and I love them, but I don't use them very often. BUT these colors are so pretty and $150 is a decent value even if half the box is stuff that has been on sale for a while. I can take anything I already have/don't want and gift it to my friends for Christmas because half of them love the Julep stuff I pass onto them...

I think I just talked myself into this mystery box even though the Jewel Heist box failed me. Oops.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 10, 2014)

Ashleigh Paige said:


> I'm feeling a lot more tempted than I should. I have Geo and Antonia from the Diamond Mystery Box they did last year and I love them, but I don't use them very often. BUT these colors are so pretty and $150 is a decent value even if half the box is stuff that has been on sale for a while. I can take anything I already have/don't want and gift it to my friends for Christmas because half of them love the Julep stuff I pass onto them...
> 
> I think I just talked myself into this mystery box even though the Jewel Heist box failed me. Oops.


That's how I feel. I loved my Trick Or Treat box. I do think they're trying to improve the contents. My only issue now is that I dislike how hard it is to remove glitter polish. I don't know what I would do if I ended up with a box full of them!

*EDIT: *I caved and bought it when I found out the codes worked on the mystery add-ons.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 10, 2014)

$25 for two brand new exclusive polishes + some mystery stuff sounds reasonable. If you want both Sky and Chantel, definitely get the box!

I have Gianna and Kirby (gold and silver chunky glitters) that I like more than the two new ones, so I'm passing.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 11, 2014)

So I've been pissed off with Julep since the September Jewel Heist Mystery box BUT this month's mystery box pulled me right back in. I had a $30 credit since Julep refunded the two $15 credits I had as one credit. Added their Matte Top coat and used the ShineTime promo code to get that "$120" set. Total out of pocket: under $7.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Nov 11, 2014)

so.. I have been looking at Julep for awhile and last night I decided to purchase the Diamond Mystery box  since it had free shipping and I found a 5 dollar off code. After placing the order they also tempted me with a free first box  and only paying for shipping. My question is this... will I get the Welcome box chosen this month or next?


----------



## Taleez (Nov 12, 2014)

Has anyone who ordered their eye shadow palette received it yet??? I'm getting desperate for swatches and real opinions.


----------



## GlitterChick15 (Nov 15, 2014)

Has anyone gotten their mystery box yet? Mine won't be here until the 20th...


----------

